# Youtube Tutorial: Not-so Itsy bitsy dose of arachnophobia



## SamhainPropworks (Nov 15, 2019)

Morning all!

I normally throw my weekly tutorial up on Saturdays but as I am away this weekend I decided to break tradition and save me some headaches trying to do this on my phone, I decided to let this 8 legged terror out onto the world today.

Regardless, this is an awesome and creepy build using like $4 worth of materials and it looks good in normal light and AMAZING in low light, I only imagine what a room filled with these would look like, I'm not creeped out by spiders but man, it would even get me uneasy. Regardless enjoy my own brand of insanity, I mean tutorial and if you have any questions please, ask away!

Have a great weekend all.

Youtube Tutorial: Dollar Store Spider


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one beautiful spider!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Gives me the shivers just looking at the photos! ...which I think is a good thing in this context!


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Nov 15, 2019)

Thanks all  I decided the best place for it was peering out from the back window of my car. It gained quite a few stares and I think it shall be its permanent home


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Great project
I have to build a bunch of those spiders.
Always want to add more spiders to my display every year


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Nov 15, 2019)

They are a quick build once you get into a production line mentality, I built a second one for fun and had it 90% complete in little under and hour.


----------

